# Comanche visible wheel lock



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone
I'm looking for a security device to fit to any wheel on my Comanche. Has anyone found 1 that fits easily and isn't a pain to put on? make and type useful info as well as cost and where from.
Thanks


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

does this fit your wish ??

http://www.google.de/products/catal...=X&ei=yFMtT6PSDIPHswau1Z2aDQ&ved=0CHMQ8wIwAA#

sorry it`s in german, but aunty goooogle will translate 

regards
Jan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

All the caravan /MH shops have a selection....you very much get what you pay for in this field. :wink:

Wheel security


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*wheel lock*



satco said:


> does this fit your wish ??
> 
> http://www.google.de/products/catal...=X&ei=yFMtT6PSDIPHswau1Z2aDQ&ved=0CHMQ8wIwAA#
> 
> ...


Thanks Jan.
Does it fit the Comanche?


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: wheel lock*



cossieg said:


> satco said:
> 
> 
> > does this fit your wish ??
> ...


Team

Really wanted someone with a Comanche or the same sized wheel Ducato to recommend something that they know fits? The wheels are big and I don't think most of the stuff I've seen online will fit over the wheels/tyres.

Grateful for the help


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

those immobilty clamps fit to tire sizes from 15 up to 17 , max. 225/65/17. (as far as I know...)
brand of MH is of no interest 

suggest to follow Ted`s link

Jan


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

May I ask why you would want to fit a wheel lock?
I assume the van is alarmed, may have a tracker but most certainly has got an immobiliser.

Another option is to get a motorcycle chain and lock, the real heavy duty ones and loop it through the 2 rear wheels or even one of the front wheels. Easy to fit, takes up little space when not in use.

Chain and lock


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

cossieg

I have a Nemesis Wheel Clamp fitted to the rear wheel of my Savannah. I'm sure the wheels are the same size as yours, (16" x 225 x 75).

A bit fiddly to put on but no great hardship.

I also have an alarm and traker fitted....................... Thats not going to stop the determined thief turning up with a spec lift, banging it under the front wheels, cutting the hand brake cable and towing away your pride and joy. Done and dusted in a matter of minutes.............

Hence the clamp on the rear.

Cheers


----------

